# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: JSON چیست؟

## zmn272

سلام. هرکی درباره Json اطلاعاتی داره بگه که بدجوری گیر کردم! اگه منابع فارسی باشه ممنونتر می شم- بخاطر سرعت فهم مطالب- 
حداقل بگین تابع getJSON.$ چیه؟چه کار میکنه و پارامترهاش چیه؟
ممنون میشم این یکی رو جواب بدین

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام. هرکی درباره Json اطلاعاتی داره بگه که بدجوری گیر کردم! اگه منابع فارسی باشه ممنونتر می شم- بخاطر سرعت فهم مطالب- 
> حداقل بگین تابع getJSON.$ چیه؟چه کار میکنه و پارامترهاش چیه؟
> ممنون میشم این یکی رو جواب بدین


سلام.
در JavaScript، ما به چند طریق می تونیم Object ایجاد کنیم. یکی از اون روشها، اینه:

var obj = new Object();
obj.myProp = "propVal";

اینجا یه Object ایجاد کردم و Property ی myProp اش رو مساوی "propVal" گذاشتم. حالا همین کارو می تونم بدین شکل انجام بدم:

var obj = {
    myProp: "propVal"
};

به این حالت دوم میگن JavaScript Object Notation یا JSON...

اما این کجا به درد میخوره؟ فرض کنید می خواهید اطلاعاتی رو از سرور دریافت کرده یا به سمت سرور ارسال کنید. از اونجاییکه قالب XML حاوی اطلاعات Boilerplate بوده و پردازش JSON در Browser ها بسیار ساده هستش، یکی از روشهای نوین انتقال اطلاعات استفاده از قالب JSON هستش. تابع getJSON درخواستی رو به سمت سرور ارسال میکنه و پاسخ دریافتی رو که بصورت JSON از سرور برمیگرده، دریافت کرده و برای استفاده شما مهیا میکنه:

$.getJSON('sitepath/test.php', function(data) {
    //Do whatever that suits your needs using data...
});

اینجا، درخواستی به test.php ارسال میشه و پاسخ که یک JSON Data هستش تحت عنوان پارامتر data بدست شما میرسه و شما قادر خواهید بود تا براحتی از data ی مورد نظر استفاده کنید... اطلاعات بیشتر در خصوص این تابع رو میتونید اینجا بدست بیارید.

موفق باشید.

*پاورقی:* لطفا از آوردن کلمات فوری، فوتی و ... در عنوان تاپیکها پرهیز کنید.

----------


## Software.Student2010

سلام جناب موسوی
فرض کنید می خوام یک DataSet یا DataReader رو با JSON پردازش کنم.
مثلا میخوام همون لحظه UserName رو چک بکنم و اگر تکراری نبود سبز بشه اگر بود قرمز بشه. یه همچین چیزی (صرف مثال عرض کردم).
چگونه این کار انجام بدم؟ یعنی از DataSet رو با JSON ترکیب کنم؟

----------


## ricky22

> فرض کنید می خوام یک DataSet یا DataReader رو با JSON پردازش کنم.


این عبارت صحیح نیست.
-----------
برای تولید JSON از داده های سمت سرور از کلاس Javascript Serializer استفاده کنید.
برای روشی که فرمودید ایمیل تکراری هست یا خیر از JQuery Ajax استقاده کنید به همراه یک وب سرویس.
وبلاگ استاد نصیری دقیقا مطلبی که می خواهید را آموزش داده
http://vahidnasiri.blogspot.com/

----------


## ali_habibi1384

> این عبارت صحیح نیست.
> -----------
> برای تولید JSON از داده های سمت سرور از کلاس Javascript Serializer استفاده کنید.
> برای روشی که فرمودید ایمیل تکراری هست یا خیر از JQuery Ajax استقاده کنید به همراه یک وب سرویس.
> وبلاگ استاد نصیری دقیقا مطلبی که می خواهید را آموزش داده
> http://vahidnasiri.blogspot.com/


وبلاگ استادو فيلتر كردن!!!!!!!

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

> وبلاگ استادو فيلتر كردن!!!!!!!


http://www.dotnettips.info/

----------


## peyman-pst

> http://www.dotnettips.info/


اگه میشه نحوه ی پردازش شی برگشتی از وبسرویس که از نوع dataset است رو با json  بگید که چه جوری میشه این کارو کرد ممنون اگه لینک صفحه های دیگرو ندید و در همین جا توضیح بدین
برای اینکه سوالم واضح تر بشه اصن ما باید از وب سرویس خوده dataset  رو return کنیم یا چیز دیگه اگر جواب تغیر dataset  است چه تغیری باید انجام بدیم و در صفحه ی استفاده کننده از وبسرویس در کد ajax چه جوری این داده برگشتی رو پردازش کنیم 
خواهش میکنم همین جا جوا بدین و تا جایی که میشه واضح چون چند روزی هست که دارم دنبال جواب میگردم دیگه دارم ناامید میشم :افسرده:

----------


## peyman-pst

اگه میشه نحوه ی پردازش شی برگشتی از وبسرویس که از نوع dataset است رو با json بگید که چه جوری میشه این کارو کرد ممنون اگه لینک صفحه های دیگرو ندید و در همین جا توضیح بدین
برای اینکه سوالم واضح تر بشه اصن ما باید از وب سرویس خوده dataset رو return کنیم یا چیز دیگه اگر جواب تغیر dataset است چه تغیری باید انجام بدیم و در صفحه ی استفاده کننده از وبسرویس در کد ajax چه جوری این داده برگشتی رو پردازش کنیم 
خواهش میکنم همین جا جوا بدین و تا جایی که میشه واضح چون چند روزی هست که دارم دنبال جواب میگردم دیگه دارم ناامید میشم :افسرده:

----------

